# Simple 12 to 18 watt tube heads?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just curious. Anyone know of a simple 12 to 18 watt tube head, like the Dr. Z Carmen Ghia or M12 but half the used price? (up to $600). Just planning ahead. Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Deleted this dumb post of mine...I seem to be doing a lot of that lately...LOL.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out Phaez Amps. Randy builds a quality product, that's in your price range.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Traynor bass mate head (yba2).


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a Ceriatone 18W TMB head. Its for sale. Let me know if you are interested. I just made some sound clips last night.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

urko99 said:


> Check out Phaez Amps. Randy builds a quality product, that's in your price range.


+1. He can definitely make you something in that price range.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> +1. He can definitely make you something in that price range.



+1 for a Phaez head. Great bang for buck tone, handwired and made in Canada.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a Jet City one on sale today at MF. You only get one day to make up your mind though and the price goes back up to $400.00.

[h=2]Product Description[/h]The Jet City Vintage 20W tube head is based on their popular JCA20H. The 20HV version is a simple, single-channel amp. Completely re-voiced, it's a bit cleaner, a bit darker, and the power section has been opened up. In addition to the Presence control, Jet City has also added a depth switch based on Soldano's famous Depth control. They've also included a post-master effects loop.
[h=3]Features[/h]

Controls: Preamp Gain, Bass, Middle, Treble, Master, Presence, Depth switch
Solid state effects loop by Mojo
20W
Three 12AX7 and Two EL84 tubes



http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?icid=207289


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

urko99 said:


> Check out Phaez Amps. Randy builds a quality product, that's in your price range.


++ I have a 15(?) watt Daisycutter that is very flexible and Rawks


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

Definitely Phaez. Here is a Phaez in action. It's not the best audio recording but I can assure u they are great, simple amps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybkq3IIDolo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qST5HUWJOUA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3SkHgxeEjY


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There is only one problem when you choose to go with Phaez. Which one do I choose? I want one of each.

I may have to have that discussion with Randy one day.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

urko99 said:


> Check out Phaez Amps. Randy builds a quality product, that's in your price range.





gtone said:


> +1 for a Phaez head. Great bang for buck tone, handwired and made in Canada.





JHarasym said:


> ++ I have a 15(?) watt Daisycutter that is very flexible and Rawks





Steve Morse said:


> Definitely Phaez. Here is a Phaez in action. It's not the best audio recording but I can assure u they are great, simple amps.





Tone Chaser said:


> There is only one problem when you choose to go with Phaez. Which one do I choose? I want one of each.
> 
> I may have to have that discussion with Randy one day.


Is this what is called a "Phaez plug" :congratulatory:

Seriously though, I was _all_ over his website and could not find any evidence of these being "made in Canada" :frown-new:.
I really hope he doesn't have a problem with it, & if so, I could not support him. I don't think there could be any disadvantage in him stating it somewhere. No option for CDN pricing either.
I sincerely hope it is due to the website being new or something, and that he will correct the oversight/slight.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Randy recently gave up his shop space and was supposed to move to a new location in Windsor.

He does build amps. I have seen him building them.

I have only met him 3 times. 

The second time that I met him, I asked about investing in what he does. He appears to be a one man business, but I get the impression that there may be several others building for him stateside. Please don't take this as gospel. I may have misinterpreted that from the brief conversation that we had. 

His web site is lacking (with respect to being current), but he did appear to be a very busy, and very genuine in trying to please me as a customer.

I guess that I was having visions of seeing Randy's' small operation grow into a Dr. Z. type of operation, in my hometown. Having employees, and all the costs associated with a small business in Ontario would likely drive up the price of what Randy is doing.

I truly believe that a Phaez amp is a bargain at this time. Good marketing and business practices should generate more interest in his product. However, I am certain his asking price for an amp would have to double if not more.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My was shipped from Windsor Ont I think. Prices were in CDN dollars and included taxes when I bought mine 6 months ago. 



jb welder said:


> Is this what is called a "Phaez plug" :congratulatory:
> 
> Seriously though, I was _all_ over his website and could not find any evidence of these being "made in Canada" :frown-new:.
> I really hope he doesn't have a problem with it, & if so, I could not support him. I don't think there could be any disadvantage in him stating it somewhere. No option for CDN pricing either.
> I sincerely hope it is due to the website being new or something, and that he will correct the oversight/slight.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Is this what is called a "Phaez plug" :congratulatory:
> 
> Seriously though, I was _all_ over his website and could not find any evidence of these being "made in Canada" :frown-new:.
> I really hope he doesn't have a problem with it, & if so, I could not support him. I don't think there could be any disadvantage in him stating it somewhere. No option for CDN pricing either.
> I sincerely hope it is due to the website being new or something, and that he will correct the oversight/slight.


There is no option for Cdn pricing because the prices on his site are already in Cdn. No need to change. He is in Ontario, makes everything himself and uses transformers made in Canada and the USA. Fantastic amps, and he will add anything you want. I had him add a LarMar PPIMV on my 50 Watt Corona I just got and he only charged $40 or so to add it. You really can't beat the sound to price ratio.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL at the Phaez Plug.

A cheaper option would be either a used Night Train or Tiny Terror, two of the original lunch boxes. They should be a bit more plentiful - and cheaper - than a used Phaez. Simple, effective. I prefer the NT for its tone stack but both do what they do well, although they are off-shore products. 

Also, I've seen used Kingsley lunchboxes out there. Not cheap, but (like the Phaez) a step above the offshore products.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What would be ideal for me would be a BF Princeton Reverb Head. Doesn't really need reverb really. But I doubt there is such a beast that exists, let alone under my maximum price point.

Plan B is to replace My Champ X2 Combo with a head version later in the year if nothing else pans out. I always run it through my 1x10 Saxon Cab with a Rajin Cajun in it. I honestly don't remember the last time I played it through the stock speaker.

Right now I use the clean channel with a pedal board. It's okay for an apartment player. I have to use a Danelectro 7 band GE to get a fuller sound (I up the lower mids and mids)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sj250 said:


> There is no option for Cdn pricing because the prices on his site are already in Cdn. No need to change.


Unfortunately, there is no evidence anywhere on the Phaez website that pricing is in CDN. And the US flag at the top of the page would imply US pricing to most, IMO. Especially when there is no mention any where of his being a Canadian builder.
I have contacted Randy about these issues, and hope he can get it sorted as I think being a Canadian builder should work to his advantage.
I would like to make it clear, going by what I've seen and heard, I like his stuff and have nothing against him or his products.

Robert1950: My apologies for the sidetrack. You mentioned BF Princeton, which is likely out of your price range, but is silver face out of the question, or perhaps they are priced too high now too?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A head version. As I said, likely no such beast.



jb welder said:


> Robert1950: My apologies for the sidetrack. You mentioned BF Princeton, which is likely out of your price range, but is silver face out of the question, or perhaps they are priced too high now too?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't the amp chassis be moved to a head cab?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

LIkely, and I could sell the cab with speaker...



Moosehead said:


> Can't the amp chassis be moved to a head cab?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> LIkely, and I could sell the cab with speaker...


Are you thinking of doing this with a SF Princeton reverb combo or with the super Champ x2 combo?
IMO, it would be criminal to do it with the SF.

Used Super Champ x2 heads are very reasonable:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?68345-Fender-Super-Champ-X2-head

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I own a 25w Phaez Corona... it's a killer amp and a sure keeper.

I know Randy, and also can confirm that he wires the amp chassis completely in Windsor, ON. He has cabinets built by both US and CAN sources.

If you want to hear a variety of his amps in action, listen to his CD "Xylaruus - Love For The Old Man". It's his fresh interpretations of a variety of Neil Young songs, with proceeds going to charity. It cans be found at all the usual online places. Great guitar tones!

Regarding Phaez pricing in USD: it is not uncommon for CAN businesses to advertise prices in USD, especially with the bulk of his amps shipping to that market, and considering that USD are the global trading currency. As a small business I can cut some slack on something like that, especially knowing how busy he is building amps. Converting to CAD is simple math.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Recent production: Traynor Darkhorse ... or try the Ironhorse if you need more wattage.
Vintage: Traynor Bassmate (YBA-2)

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

dradlin said:


> I own a 25w Phaez Corona... it's a killer amp and a sure keeper.
> 
> I know Randy, and also can confirm that he wires the amp chassis completely in Windsor, ON. He has cabinets built by both US and CAN sources.
> 
> ...


I have a 50w 6L6 Corona I had Randy build me with a PPIMV. Amazing amp, best I've ever played. As for his pricing it is definitely Cdn pricing on the site. The flags at the top are only for language of the site not currency. You'll notice no matter which flag you click on the price is the same.

Sorry I have nothing to do with Randy and I don't want it to seem like I am pushing them or marketing them. It's just I have now bought 5 Phaez amps and you can not beat the performance to value ratio. For small lunch box amps I had a Tweaker 15 which is a very highly regarded amp but my Corona's (I've had 3) and Sibly 7 absolutely crush it and I bought the Sibly for less than the Tweaker. 

That being said I hope the OP ends up happy with whatever the purchase no matter what it is!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

dradlin said:


> I own a 25w Phaez Corona... it's a killer amp and a sure keeper.
> 
> I know Randy, and also can confirm that he wires the amp chassis completely in Windsor, ON. He has cabinets built by both US and CAN sources.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Phaez Corona 8 W seems like an option for use in an apartment with a pedal board. But not until I'm retired in few months and have moved to be nearer family.

Totally irrelevant piece of trivia,.... I was born in Windsor.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

urko99 said:


> dradlin said:
> 
> 
> > I own a 25w Phaez Corona... it's a killer amp and a sure keeper.
> ...


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Saw this on the Ace Pepper Amps Facebook page: its an 18-watt combo on sale for $800:

[video=youtube_share;Ez2hPfCoIpw]http://youtu.be/Ez2hPfCoIpw[/video]


----------

